# questions regarding stearic and citric acid



## Emilee (Nov 19, 2009)

just new to the lotion/cream making thing

found some recipes with stearic and citric acid in them as well as the oils, water and emulsifier.

what would be the purpose of adding these 2 things?

also can anyone recommend a good book/books regarding making lotions and creams.  I keep making small amounts of recipes I think would be nice, but keep coming up with question after question, that I think could be answered in a good book.


----------



## topcat (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't recommend a book Emilee - I use Aussie Soap Supplies recipe formulary for anything I want to know - but I do know that stearic thickens an emulsion and citric balances the pH.  HTH!

Tanya


----------



## carolynp (Nov 22, 2009)

emillee wrote

also can anyone recommend a good book/books regarding making lotions and creams.  I keep making small amounts of recipes I think would be nice, but keep coming up with question after question, that I think could be answered in a good book.[/quote]   

Bramble berry has a lovely manual that they include with there lotion makeing kits,maybe they would just sell you the book.


----------



## andreabadgley (Nov 22, 2009)

Emillee, I have had this same question - regarding both the books and the stearic/citric acids.  I've tried a couple of lotion recipes, and both separated after a few weeks, so I need to find some good resources for lotion-making.  Topcat and Carolyn, thanks for the leads on that.  Now that we're in a colder, drier climate, I need some serious lotion!


----------



## carebear (Nov 22, 2009)

stearic acid will thicken the lotion
citric acid is used to adjust the pH.


----------

